# réforme de la CMG



## liline17 (6 Novembre 2022)

voici ce que je viens de lire:
La réforme du Cmg n’est pas si simple en soi. Nous tenons donc à revenir sur un point de la réforme du Cmg qui ne semble pas comprise : le possible plafonnement du taux horaire.

*Aujourd’hui, il y a déjà un plafonnement journalier que les familles ne peuvent dépasser au risque de ne pouvoir obtenir le Cmg*. Cela implique qu’un certain nombre d’assistants maternels qui exercent sur de longues journées sont obligés de baisser leur tarif horaire pour que les parents ne soient pas privés de Cmg. Donnons un exemple. Le plafond journalier pour les familles au 1er août 2022 en net est de 43,23 euros pour bénéficier du Cmg. Si une assistante maternelle est à 4,50 euros de l’heure et qu’elle travaille 10 heures, elle sera à 45 euros. Le plafond dans cette hypothèse est dépassé, elle devra donc revoir son taux horaire pour que les parents ne soient pas privés du Cmg. 
De fait, aujourd’hui le salaire des assistantes maternelles est plafonné. 

Si demain un consensus entre les organisations et le gouvernement voyait le jour sur un taux horaire maximal ne mettant pas en danger les professionnels, ceux-ci pourraient alors obtenir un salaire plus juste car calculé sur toutes les heures effectives sans qu’il y ait un salaire journalier à ne pas dépasser.* Donc,  ce serait, au contraire , éviter un plafonnement des salaires.*

Il faut bien comprendre l’article 36 du PLFSS avant de passer aux offensives, au risque aussi de se perdre dans un débat éloigné des questions de fonds importantes auxquelles il faudra répondre.
Parmi lesquelles : on parle de Cmg horaire pour les familles mais le montant des congés payés (dans le cas d’une mensualisation en dessous de 47 semaines) sera-t-il aussi pris en considération ? 
*Autre chose : aujourd’hui, lorsque le salaire versé est inférieur à l’aide du Cmg, les parents ont toujours 15% du salaire à leur charge. Avec cette réforme, le Cmg horaire donc, il n’y aura plus de plafond journalier et ils n’auront donc plus ces 15% à leur charge.*

Mais surtout, trop de mélanges apportant beaucoup de confusion sont faits. Par exemple, on parle d’un Cmg horaire : attention ici ce n’est pas le taux horaire maximal qu’un assistant maternel peut demander, il s’agit de l’aide pour les familles avec un montant horaire maximal pris en charge.  Ce n’est pas la même chose. Si le taux horaire reste plus haut, il s’agira donc d’un reste à charge pour les parents. En effet, nous aurons besoin d’échanges et de faire remonter les questions importantes des professionnels, à condition d’avoir déjà bien maîtrisé le sujet. Nous sommes toujours là pour répondre aux questions, cette réforme n’entrera en vigueur qu’en 2025 et d’ici là il faut donc se préparer aux négociations autour de cette dernière.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Novembre 2022)

Et bin ont n'a pas fini 🤦


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Novembre 2022)

Je suis bien heureuse d'arrêter ce métier car je ne sais pas si un jour on fera le nécessaire pour nous et pas seulement pour aider les PE !!! à suivre ...


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Novembre 2022)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment ça va marcher.
Si il est décidé que le taux horaire du CMG est par exemple de 2 euros de l'heure (net ou brut on s'en fiche pour l'exemple).
Si un PE fait garder son enfant avec une mensualisation de 120 h par mois, il aura un CMG mensuel de 2€ x 120 = 240 euros ?
Si le PE fait garder son enfant avec une mensualisation de 180h par mois, il aura un CMG mensuel de 2€ x 180 = 360 euros ?
Il n'y aura plus de conditions de ressources ? plus de 15% de reste à charge obligatoire ?
A temps de garde égal dans le mois, le PE aura par exemple 2 € x 120 h = 240 euros. Donc le reste à charge, ce serait fonction du taux horaire que prend l'ass mat. Ce qui veut dire que plus l'ASS MAT prendra un taux élevé, plus le PE aura un reste à charge élevé ?
Ce qui reviendra à ce que les PE recherchent les Ass Mat les moins chères ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

C'est très ancien tout ça. Le plafond horaire est dans les boîtes depuis longtemps.
Pourquoi ne pas plutôt faire un ratio par rapport aux 9 h d'accueil sur le plafond journalier. 

On le fait bien pour les Ie


----------



## Nanou91 (6 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
c'est peut-être très ancien l'idée mais là c'est dans l'article 36 du PLFSS. Va-t-il être imposé si passé avec le 49.3 ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Novembre 2022)

Si ça se fait c est pour 2025 d ici la il peu se passer beaucoup de chose .....


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Novembre 2022)

La 1ère fois que j’avais été à une réunion faite évidemment tard le soir APRÈS le travail, il avait été bien dit de ne pas dépasser le tarif journalier Si 10, 11, 12 heures !

Évidemment bcp à l’extérieur, n'étaient pas pour travailler pour des clopinettes, et augmenteraient les jours d'activités,  pour garder leur tarif horaire. En tous les cas, c’est passé au niveau des déclarations de pajemploi.

Je parle de ça il y a au moins une dizaine d'années.

Maintenant ce n’est plus le cas, puisque très peu d’AM et on impose 9h/jour maxi et baby-sitter ou les PE s’arrangent Entre-eux ou télétravail.


----------



## liline17 (6 Novembre 2022)

je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir bien compris, et surtout, il faudrait connaitre le plafond du taux horaire qui sera proposé, imaginons qu'ils l'alignent sur la CMG crèche, j'ai vu qu'il était à 628€ pour la tranche médiane.
Pour un 45h en AC, soit un temps complet, cela ferai un plafond à 3,20€, on verrai très probablement les AM avec un taux horaire plus faible, demander plus, par mécanisme, les autres demanderons soit à avoir des contrats avec plus d'h, soit une augmentation du taux horaire.
Je pense que si la CMG est augmentée, les AM négocierons de meilleurs salaires.
Pour le moment, si un PE genre infirmière demande un 36h, sur 3j, il faut baisser son taux horaire et en plus des horaires atypiques et des plannings changeants, ça ne donne pas envie d'accepter leurs contrats.
Elles le savent qu'il est difficile pour elles d'avoir des AM et il est possible que cela explique en partie, la pénurie d'infirmières


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

J'ai lu effectivement que ça ne serait que pour 2025. Donc oui ça peut encore changer.
Mais je pense que ça peut laisser la porte ouverte à des dérives.
Imaginons un plafond CMG de 3 euros de l'heure. Si la mensu est de 150 euros, le PE aurait 450 euros ? Là ou avant il n'avait par exemple que 314....
Si l'ass mat prenait avant 3.5 euros de l'heure, elle va se dire : puisque le PE a un reste à charge de seulement 50 centimes, je vais augmenter mon tarif à 4,5 euros. Donc certes elle sera mieux payée. Ça ferait à lass mat 150 euros de plus par mois et le PE ça lui fera quasiment le même reste à charge QU'AVANT...
Pas sûr que ça plaise aux PE de ne pas être un peu gagnant aussi finalement, et qui du coup, soit choisiront une ass mat en fonction du taux horaire, soit continueront de se tourner vers les crèches.
Ou alors ça poussera peut-être certaine parents à  "négocier avec l'ass mat".... : vous voulez,150 x 4,5 euros pour avoir 675 euros.
On peut pas plutôt faire 180h x 3.75 = 675.. vous ça fait pareil mais moi j'ai 180 h de CMG remboursés au lieu de 150...
Ça va engendrer des dérives ce truc....


----------



## kikine (7 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> le PE ça lui fera quasiment le même reste à charge QU'AVANT...
> Pas sûr que ça plaise aux PE de ne pas être un peu gagnant aussi finalement, et qui du coup, soit choisiront une ass mat en fonction du taux horaire, soit continueront de se tourner vers les crèches.


ha bon parce que c'est déjà pas le cas ???


Nanou91 a dit: 


> Ou alors ça poussera peut-être certaine parents à  "négocier avec l'ass mat".... : vous voulez,150 x 4,5 euros pour avoir 675 euros.
> On peut pas plutôt faire 180h x 3.75 = 675.. vous ça fait pareil mais moi j'ai 180 h de CMG remboursés au lieu de 150...
> Ça va engendrer des dérives ce truc....


travailler + pour gagner - ???


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Novembre 2022)

@kikine 
Non pas travailler plus pour gagner moins.Dans mon exemple, l'ass mat travaillerait 150 h à 4.5h/h mais le PE déclarerait 180h à 3.75.
ça fait le même salaire déclaré mais plus d'heures pour avoir plus de CMG horaire... ça va être source de fraude cette histoire


----------



## kikine (7 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> @kikine
> Non pas travailler plus pour gagner moins.Dans mon exemple, l'ass mat travaillerait 150 h à 4.5h/h mais le PE déclarerait 180h à 3.75.
> ça fait le même salaire déclaré mais plus d'heures pour avoir plus de CMG horaire... ça va être source de fraude cette histoire


ha oui je comprend mieux 
pour la fraude pas plus que celle qui faisaient la division par 9 pour déclarer le nombre de jours a une époque..
là la fraude serait facilement prouvable en ayant le contrat sous les yeux (avec les horaires) de plus pour pôle emploi ensuite qui lui demandera le contrat + les bs... bref a ne pas accepter


----------

